# What have you been bitten by?



## BredliFreak (Mar 4, 2016)

What have you been bitten by?

Categories apply

Skink: Small skinks (i.e eulamprus, saproscincus pseudemoia lampropholis). Blueys have tried (inlcuding pet one), haven't been bitten yet and am very paranoid lol
Dragon: Many jackies
Geckos/pygopods: Christinus marmoratus, once
Monitors: none yet, hopefully not any ever
Python: Captive hatchy carpets (a jag once, and Red about 5 times)
elapid: none, hopefully stays that way
Other snakes: none
Other: A cat, dogs, chameleons, a tortoise, a turtle, many mozzies, leeches, ticks, ants. Can't think of any more for now.


----------



## Burgo89 (Mar 4, 2016)

[MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION] sounds like your a walking chew toy


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 4, 2016)

Nah I taste like snake s*t lol


----------



## alexbee (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been bitten by
Python: Bredli, Gtp, Small scrub
Monitor: lacie about 1m
colubrid: Green Tree snake, Keelback
Dragon: bearded and a water when i was young 
Fish: Tiny bull shark while fishing and a mangrove jack.
Spider: Redback.

that it for anything interesting, I guess when you love animals these things happen when you get too close


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 4, 2016)

Some variety of garden skink attacked my finger while I was living in Sydney. I'd just rescued the little bugger from a bucket it had somehow gotten into. 

My male bearded dragon have me a defensive bite once while he was in the mesh enclosure outside on clean out day. He does not like being outside, from the second he went in there he put on quite a fierce threat display, and chomped my hand as I was hurriedly relocating him back inside. 

Been bitten by a couple of pythons, all young, but not by my own one. 

My gould's missed a cockroach and nipped my finger once. Good thing he was very tiny at that point in time! He let go immediately....

...however an ackie I was holding went all pit bull on my finger about two days ago. Took quite a bit to get him to let go, in the end one of the staff at the aquarium had to gently force it's mouth open with some feeder tongs in order to free my finger. Shame, the ackie was behaving so well up unto that point. I bought him anyway.

Plenty of nips from felines, not a single one drawing blood though, all family pets having a play. Been unzipped by a feral cat once though, left a nasty slash down my arm. Little sod. 

When I was three a golden retriever went for a cookie I was holding and put some holes in my ear instead, wasn't pleasant. Been funny around dogs ever since, still am at age 30. 

And I'm a walking mosquito feast. If there's a mossie or flea within ten city blocks, it will find me and bite the ever living out of me. Every time.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 4, 2016)

Green ants (vicious little buggers and their sting really hurts)
Bull ant (once only, yes those big ones .... wouldn't wish a sting from them on my worse enemy)
mosquitoes (too often every summer while fishing at night)
sandflies (too often every summer while fishing)
wolf spider (I sat in it in the dark while camping and got snailed on the bum)
budgie
cat (was patting and it was purring and suddenly turned on me and sank it's claws and teeth into my hand and arm ..... never trust a cat)
dog (rough play as puppy)
3 lined skink (when I was a kid and catching them)
bluetongue skink (see above) and occasionally by accident when handfeeding (more recent)
bearded dragon (by accident while handfeeding)
tailor (while trying to extract ganged hooks)
blue swimmer crab (well not exactly bitten - but it got me good with a nipper on the thumb while I was removing the hook and the line that was tangled around it, went through the thumb nail and I had to use my fishing knife to lever the nipper open)
squid (never grab one too far from the head when removing the squid jig or when putting a live squid on a pair of 8/0 hooks for bait)
beach worm (while gathering them)
leaches 
big crickets (yes they do pack a good nip !)


----------



## Snapped (Mar 4, 2016)

No really nasty bites I can remember anyway.

But a woma python hatchy did attach herself to my finger and tried to nom on that. 

The usual bull ants, mozzies, the odd spider, my old dog has nipped my fingers a few times, he has bad aim and when I give him a treat or some leftovers he gets excited and snaps in the general direction of my fingers. No damage though, he's hardly any teeth left.

A stallion bit my bum through my jeans while I was cleaning his stable, but really only grabbed the fabric and chomped down, so more of a bruise.

I've been bitten by a few young kids/toddlers. They are the worst. 


Actually I forgot, my worst bite was from a pet bird, a green cheek conure, I still have faint scars on my the back of my hand from her. Nasty. She would grab onto the skin and twist, so much blood from that little biatch... I could have cheerfully strangled her, but I rehomed her to a breeder.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 4, 2016)

Jesus I wonder how you people still have fingers!

Snapped you reminded me, I have been bitten a few times by this bloody FERAL galah that a mate owns a couple of times and boy did that hurt.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 4, 2016)

The "LOVE BUG" that's the worse 1 of all, it never heals.  ....................Ron


----------



## alexbee (Mar 4, 2016)

I personally enjoy it when i hear someone talk about rushing to the hospital after a redback bite. I was 19 when i got bitten still living at home, i remember telling mum and she freaked out and said we need to call an ambulance hahaha.. If i would of had a bad reaction i would of been off to the doctors but it just wasnt that bad..however It did hurt and made me feel a bit uneasy in the stomach


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 4, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> The "LOVE BUG" that's the worse 1 of all, it never heals.  ....................Ron



It sure don't... Grumble...

Oh I forgot the currawong I extracted from the grille of my Navara. Thought it was dead, disassembled the front of the car to get it out. It flopped on the ground and promptly hissed at me. Threw a towel over it and scooped it up, unwrapped it's head and it chomped my finger. I honestly don't blame it. Poor thing had to be euthanised, was suffering partial paralysis from the 100km/h impact.

And once while working in South Hedland on a rail project I found an enormous green grasshopper. Extracted it from my work area and it showed its appreciation for my concern for its safety by savaging my glove. It put holes in it. Never looked at them the same way since.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 4, 2016)

Does a Venus flytrap count? Lol. Anyway I've been bitten/stung by to many things to name but in regards to reptiles I've been bitten by a stone gecko, multiple times by a childrens python and twice by my woma(though I don't blame her for either). But if I really need to name them all I'll try to name as many as I canrincess parrot, bourkes parrot, scarlet chested parrot, Quaker, sun conure, jenday conure, green cheeked conure, rainbow lorikeet, scaly breasted lorikeet, budgie, magpie goose, zebra finch, gouldian finch, blue faced parrot finch, cockatiel, galah, sulphur crested cockatoo, blue and gold macaw, eclectus parrot, australian king parrot,tawny frogmouth, satin bowerbird, emu and plenty of other birds, striped marsh frog, perons tree frog, baby eastern water dragon, some sort of skink, red forest jewel cichlid, tomatoe clownfish, goldfish, guinea pigs, rabbits, cats, dogs, brush tailed possum, antechinus, people, leeches, paralysis tick, bush tick, flea, too many mozzies, meat ants, fire ants, bull ants, whatever those tiny black ants are, horsefly, lice, redback and plenty of unidentified things. I'm sure there are many more but I just can't think of them atm


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 4, 2016)

Pythons: A few "love taps", and a couple of food response bites where they did the full wrap around; one was my fault, don't smell like meat when you put your hand in the tank.
Dragons: water dragon got a bit over keen one day, and bit my finger holding the cricket container instead of the crickets IN the container.
Monitors: Didn't realize how hungry one of our Mertens was when I was filling up her swimming pool. She thought my thumb was a chicken neck I think. And one of the ackies decided he didn't like being held one day and bit me on the soft bit between my thumb and finger.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 4, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Jesus I wonder how you people still have fingers!
> 
> Snapped you reminded me, I have been bitten a few times by this bloody FERAL galah that a mate owns a couple of times and boy did that hurt.




Oh yeah, birds can deliver a nasty bite, that's for sure. 

Our galah we had growing up used to be very gentle, only occasionally nibbling on our ear lobes and toes seemed to be a bit of fun too.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 4, 2016)

Well pythons I've only been bitten by Popeye...like 50 times because I didn't know you aren't supposed to hold them on the first week, let alone first day XD

My cat, but cat bites rarely make you bleed, its the claws you have to watch out for. We had a family of feral cats living in our yard for a few weeks. We let the mother raise the babies to about three months, then caught them to take them to the RSPCA. One male was very persistent in his attempts to leave and gave me a nasty scar down my arm. A few alcohol rubs later it was all good.

Bull ants. Damn those are painful.
Green ants are really bad.
And those little red ants that jump around.

Those skinks in everyone's yards.

Black field crickets pack a surprising punch.

Centipedes a pains too, I got lucky and only got a dry bite, so no venom, but still hurts.

And mozzies, I attract those XD.

And Ron, I agree. The love bug is a recluse, but when it finds a victim...there's no letting go.

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## mungus (Mar 4, 2016)

Fox


----------



## Herpo (Mar 4, 2016)

That sounds pretty damn painful...


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2016)

been bitten by all sorts of things,
got pinched by a large male mud crab.. it crushed my fingernail (it hurt pretty bad and bled a bit).,
been bitten on the thumb by a 30cm tailor,
I have had my shins bitten by a sulphur crested cockatoo(was my pet until that incident lol)
been bitten by rats,Rabbits and a guinea pig
few others


----------



## jase75 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been bitten by-

Cattle dog
Paralysis Tick x 2
Huntsman Spider
Shingle Back
Blue Tongue Lizard
Lace Monitor 1.5m
Bearded Dragon
Water Dragon
Carpet Python
Diamond Python
Children's Python
Green Tree Python
Black Headed Python
Green Tree Snake
Dwyers Snake x 20
Brown Snake x 1
Tiger Snake x 2


----------



## Stuart (Mar 5, 2016)

Only exciting ones worth mentioning for me are
*Octopus
*Shark
*Weta

Other than that the only other mildly exciting ones are
*Jungle
*Bluetongue
*Frilly
*Skaapsteeker - Psammophylax rhombeatus (South African Snake)
*Yellow Spotted Monitor
*Brown Tree Snake
*Childrens Python
*Galah
*Dog
*Cat
*Mouse & Rat
*Tarantula
[MENTION=10492]jase75[/MENTION] ,How were those elapid bites? Must have been a bit of a concerns at the time.


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been bitten by Parasuta flagellum afew times, and a couple of ticks.

- - - Updated - - -

And I've had a Drysdalia rhodogaster bite my fingernail, so I suppose that sorta counts


----------



## jase75 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION], only 1 serious bite and that was 1 of the Tiger Snake bites, few nights in hospital and an extremely swollen arm but other than that no other issues. Other Tiger snake bite was very minor and just a sore swollen finger, and no effects from the Brown Snake bite. The Diamond bite was probably the most painful. I was getting teeth out of my hand for weeks.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 5, 2016)

Skink: bluey
Dragon: Arconna rock dragon (ctenophorus fionni) and bearded, ironically that fionni hurt a lot more then the bearded.
Geckos/pygopods: Christinus marmoratus and Oedura tryoni.
Monitor: Ackie
Snake (all): Jungle carpet (twice), coastal x diamond, BHP
Other: Turtle, tiger (yes an actual freakn tiger), mozzies, leeches, ants, bream, coockatoo, green cheek conure, domestic cat


----------



## Wally (Mar 5, 2016)

Jack Daniels. And the bugger won't let go.


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 9, 2016)

Coastal hatchies 
18 mth old coastal 
Cat 
Dog 
Wombat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 9, 2016)

Wally said:


> Jack Daniels. And the bugger won't let go.



Too funny


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 9, 2016)

You can add Varanus gilleni to my list, got bitten by my little guy on Monday and Tuesday lol


----------



## alexbee (Mar 9, 2016)

Did the Brown Tree Snake hurt? Ive heard they hurt like a *****?




Stuart said:


> Only exciting ones worth mentioning for me are
> *Octopus
> *Shark
> *Weta
> ...


----------



## Stuart (Mar 9, 2016)

alexbee said:


> Did the Brown Tree Snake hurt? Ive heard they hurt like a *****?



It actually wasnt too bad. It stung a bit like a bee sting for about 15 mins and then dissapeared. I have heard of others suffering a fair bit more.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess being back fanged they really have to have a good chew to get much venom in.


----------



## JackH (Mar 13, 2016)

brown snake
yellow faced whip snake (three times)
blue tongues/bearded dragons (LOTS!!)
olive python
small freshwater croc
black headed python
carpet python
centipede
red back spiders
bull ants
dogs
turtles (these guys hurt like hell)
moray eel
and small reef shark!!

i just cant help picking things up


----------



## eipper (Mar 13, 2016)

I hate to think in total but I have been bitten by mulgas, collett's, rbbs, spotted black, Tigers, strape nosed brown, copperhead, northern death adder, woodland adder, floodplain adder, little whip, swampy, brown tree, macleays water snakes......as for non venomous and lizards - well they don't count


----------



## reptalica (Mar 13, 2016)

Crikeys Scotty (eipper) that's a fair resume mate.

As for you others too funny. :lol:

Cracks me up how you all just list the bites like they r no big deal.

Great thread peeps.

For mine that moray eel bite would have been a cracker. They r *******s of things if they get hold.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

I sure as hell don't want to be bitten by a moray - their teeth are terrifying!

Jesus Scott you must have more venom in your body than blood :shock:


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 14, 2016)

eipper said:


> I hate to think in total but I have been bitten by mulgas, collett's, rbbs, spotted black, Tigers, strape nosed brown, copperhead, northern death adder, woodland adder, floodplain adder, little whip, swampy, brown tree, macleays water snakes......*as for non venomous and lizards - well they don't count*



They still tickle though.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

eipper said:


> I hate to think in total but I have been bitten by mulgas, collett's, rbbs, spotted black, Tigers, strape nosed brown, copperhead, northern death adder, woodland adder, floodplain adder, little whip, swampy, brown tree, macleays water snakes......as for non venomous and lizards - well they don't count



Any texty bites? Being bitten by all those and not a texty would be pretty lucky!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 14, 2016)

No vens so I guess these don't count eipper..........

Plenty of love taps from little critters but bites of note;
Blue Tongue......Bugger wouldn't let go
Big BHP girl, still got some of her tooth in me that just won't come out. (Bled like a pig from that one)
Burmese
Retic
Anaconda (Yellow)
Red Tail Boa


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 14, 2016)

My wife still has a tooth from our second bredli in her hand. It was one of those strike out at you bites, and I think as it pulled away it left a tooth behind.


----------



## alexbee (Mar 14, 2016)

Ever been bitten by anything that doesn't have a tiny head? that actually hurts? id take your bites any day over what Pauls_pythons has had.. the Burmese, Retic and Anaconda would of been terrible.. 





eipper said:


> I hate to think in total but I have been bitten by mulgas, collett's, rbbs, spotted black, Tigers, strape nosed brown, copperhead, northern death adder, woodland adder, floodplain adder, little whip, swampy, brown tree, macleays water snakes......as for non venomous and lizards - well they don't count


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

Go get bitten by a texty alexbee, then a retic or anaconda then see if it'll change your mind. I'd rather a big snake over a dangerous ven any day!

Not to mention that Scott has had monitor bites (correct me if I'm wrong but I know you have lacies) and large snake bites (seeing as he owns olives) so I assume you may be wrong


----------



## reptalica (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok peeps.

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works but as the old cliche goes......
*
"Pics or it didn't happen"







Jokes!!! *8)


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 14, 2016)

Worst one was the blue tongue by far.
Would rather the big ones bite than a ven any day of the week.


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2016)

Some of the non venomous- retics, lacies, boas, small perenties, olives, fresh water croc, scrubbies, waters, sandies, BHP's and list goes on- head butted by textilis and a couple close calls with taipans...... I have also keeping venomous since I was five too..... It's not like I started yesterday.

- - - Updated - - -

Alex when they are considering amputating a finger and worried about your skin exploding due to the swelling as your cell walls are dissolving, your kidneys are struggling with the amount of muscle broken down into the blood, permanent nerve damage....... Etc etc bugger the head size.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Scotty, what was your worst ven bite ?


----------



## eipper (Mar 15, 2016)

The spotted black had me wanting cut my hand off but I went into anaphylactic shock with the swampie.....


----------



## alexbee (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow not something i want to experience.. bring on the anacondas!




eipper said:


> Some of the non venomous- retics, lacies, boas, small perenties, olives, fresh water croc, scrubbies, waters, sandies, BHP's and list goes on- head butted by textilis and a couple close calls with taipans...... I have also keeping venomous since I was five too..... It's not like I started yesterday.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Alex when they are considering amputating a finger and worried about your skin exploding due to the swelling as your cell walls are dissolving, your kidneys are struggling with the amount of muscle broken down into the blood, permanent nerve damage....... Etc etc bugger the head size.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 15, 2016)

Hell Scotty, pretty poor record really...hahaha. I've been collecting vens since I was about 10 years old and have handled thousands over the years both in the wild and as a keeper and apart from a few love taps from a couple of different pythons and a nick here and there from the odd whip or swampie the only serious bites have been from RBB, Tiger and Brown (all my own fault I might add -RBB while assist shedding, Tiger through a bag and Brown while cleaning), I've had a few close calls but I've never been tagged in the field.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## eipper (Mar 15, 2016)

Most were neonates/ juveniles that I never used to worry about George. After the swamp in 05 I started being careful and I have had one nip since then.... Touch wood


----------



## Snapped (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm still in awe of people who handle/keep vens, even more so of the ones who catch/relocate them :shock:



Think I'll stick to my carpet pythons hehehe


----------



## Planky (Mar 16, 2016)

10-11ft coastal (5 mins ago)


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2016)

Planky said:


> 10-11ft coastal (5 mins ago)



Pics or it didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Mar 16, 2016)

Be happy to see pics of an 11ft coastal let alone the damage it did.


----------



## Planky (Mar 17, 2016)

I think I got lucky 
he made contact just above my nipple first causing me to lose my grip on the neck 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2016)

Planky said:


> I think I got lucky
> he made contact just above my nipple first causing me to lose my grip on the neck
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Love it. Thanks. [emoji4]

As for me, my cats (queue haters) when they are playing or if I'm annoying them... My mums old parrot hated me and would bite me at any given chance, a wild wombat at Wilsons Prom years and years ago and my hatchy RSP on first handling flailed from side to side biting me about 5 times on each hand until he realised I wasn't going to hurt him. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been bitten by a penguin


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 17, 2016)

Love it when the bites bleed.


----------



## Wally (Mar 17, 2016)

Still waiting to see this 11ft coastal.


----------



## Planky (Mar 17, 2016)

Next time I do the cleaning I'll put him out on the grass. He's due for his rabbit this week


----------



## sharpy (Mar 18, 2016)

Have a 11ft coastal but she nice to me, its the others that are lets just say more active. And these are just a few from over the years....

Water Pythons...











Then there was the time he got my foot and as i was releasing him he got my hand...








And do butcher birds count?...


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeesh sharpy those water python bites are scary! You almost put me off owning one (but not quite)!


----------



## sharpy (Mar 18, 2016)

There best snakes to keep i say. But thats a few from over the years, there just reminding me its feed time.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 18, 2016)

Is that a Qld or NT water python Sharpy?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## alichamp (Dec 11, 2016)

Well it finally happened, my 9yo daughter got bitten by her beloved nearly 2 year old blue tongue. Turns out that last bit of rockmelon treat WAS too small to hand feed. lol

Tears from shock at first but she rinsed it off until it stopped bleeding and went straight back to bluey, much more concerned that she had frightened her and ruined their relationship than any pain. And, yes, a bit of strawberry later and they do appear to still be friends


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 11, 2016)

This guy. Such an angry asshat.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just coastals at this stage, helped a friend sex there tristripe hatchies coz her partner was to nervous of the bitey end hahaaa 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 12, 2016)

Almost looks like the phantom ring, lol.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 12, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Almost looks like the phantom ring, lol.



Hahaa that was one of many bites but the only perfect one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 12, 2016)

We had some het Darwin hatchlings a few years ago. One female struck me 17 times while my wife cleaned the click clack.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 12, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> We had some het Darwin hatchlings a few years ago. One female struck me 17 times while my wife cleaned the click clack.



Hahaaa the only good thing about a fiesty hatchie is that they tend to smash food  
The only female that bit me came home with me that day 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 12, 2016)

She's a very nice looking coastal.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 12, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> She's a very nice looking coastal.



Thanks mate got future plans for her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 12, 2016)

Childrens Python, woma Python, stone gecko, bluetongue, eastern water skink, Eastern water dragon, jewel cichlid, tomato clownfish, paradise fish, goldfish, red back, funnel web, some other spiders just not sure who, bush tick(one had 17 on me at once),paralysis tick, leaches, thousands of mozzies, green tree frog, striped marsh frog, brown tree frog, perons tree frog, leaf green tree frog, axolotl, princess parrot, cockatiel, galah, rainbow lorikeet, Quaker, sun conure, green checked conure, jenday conure, blue and gold macaw, sulphur crested cockatoo, budgie, Canary, emu, various finches, bourses parrot, scarlet chested parrot, tawny frogmouth, mouse, rabbit, guineapig, cat, dog.

I'm sure there are more but I just can't think of them...


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 12, 2016)

Paralysis tick...
Adult womas. She's a good girl
Childrens python 


Baby woma


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 13, 2016)

Baby woma missed the food and got me instead...


----------



## Wally (Dec 13, 2016)

kittycat17 said:


> Hahaaa the only good thing about a fiesty hatchie is that they tend to smash food
> The only female that bit me came home with me that day
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Coastal. Got a soft spot for those with stripes.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wally said:


> Nice Coastal. Got a soft spot for those with stripes.



She's stunning from brad walkers line got a few other young ones to










I certainly have a soft spot for them to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StunningMorelia (Dec 14, 2016)

Besides a few hatchling strikes, I've only been hit by my first snake, back when she was a year old. Took a few weeks but she calmed down, and hasn't even attempted to strike at me since. Jungles, in my experience, have a really unwarranted bad rep. For the most part, they're sweethearts. Although my old boy "Monty" is a psycho... still hasn't gotten be yet though!


----------



## Callum Dureau (Dec 15, 2016)

Personally, i've only been bitten by a few geckos of mine but nothing major. However, my uncle has been bitten by 3 venomous snakes, they were a whip snake, and 2 red belly black snakes. This happened at 3 separate times of course


----------



## TRIC0 (Jan 15, 2017)

I got bitten by my bluey twice. Both of which involved with handfeeding crickets. The first time I dangled a freshly dead cricket, I dropped it the split second before she clamped on my finger. It didn't hurt. The second time was with a live cricket, it hugged my thumb and she struck at it including my thumb, it hurts like hell. The next time I feed live insects I should get feeding tongs.


----------



## kley (Jan 17, 2017)

I used to have a nephrurus asper and it was the most aggressive gecko I have ever seen would chase your hand around just to bite you some days but once it bit you everything was all good and it would rub its belly against your fingers, one of my nephrurus levis levis can get a bit bitey too if hes not in the mood.

other animals would be
-bearded dragon
-tommy roundhead
-carpet snake
-my bluetongue bit my mate once and wouldn't let go if that counts
-feral cats
-dog
-pig
-spiders (numerous types) hospitalized once
-ring neck parrot (ouch)
-a very aggressive mumma duck I have loves to attack me
-very very close call relocating an eastern brown


----------



## alichamp (Jan 18, 2017)

I saw someone get bitten by a captive woma just a few days ago. It was horrible. The snake handled beautifully while out of the enclosure but as soon as he put it back in the snake grabbed him on the hand and would not let go!! I would guess almost a full 5 minutes with his hand in a bucket of water before the snake let go. Horrible. It looked really painful! But he has been bitten by snakes before and he was stoic


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 4, 2017)

1 shingle back
2 bluey
3 60 kg rottweiler crushed my arm broke 4 places
4 macaw patting it turned and crushed my finger worse than a cockatoo
5 prentie fully grown turned and bit my arm never do that again
6 and my foot was swallowed by an 80 kg QLD grouper and that hurt


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

I've been bitten by a 6ft carpet python on the right elbow, bled like a stuck pig, blood literally running down my arm and dripping off my finger tips. Been bitten by several freshwater eels and crayfish. Unknowingly put my right hand palm down on a bullrout once while diving in the river collecting mussels. It was the worst pain I've ever endured. I've been stung by bees and paper wasps, the latter was insane, bull ants have tagged me and green ants. I've been stung by a bluebottle. I've been bitten by no less than a dozen psycho dogs in my time, a very large centipede, wolf spiders, multiple species of Freshwater turtles, rats, mice, a lace monitor that I dived on when I caught it raiding my chicken pen, I've had a blue tongue grab me when I hastily grabbed it to prevent my jack Russell terriers from ripping it apart. Been bitten by many parrots, and of course I've been bitten by my wife. Lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 9, 2017)

Not a animal but still decent.
This was from a square mesh dog fence with barbed wire top. I hit it on a little 110cc pitbike flat out.


These two were taken the next day.


This one three days later.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 9, 2017)

Fair effort mate


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 9, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Not a animal but still decent.
> This was from a square mesh dog fence with barbed wire top. I hit it on a little 110cc pitbike flat out.View attachment 321864
> View attachment 321866
> 
> ...


That looks cool ahaha


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 9, 2017)

You are damned lucky the impact wasn't on your left side... could have seriously damaged your heart...


----------



## Derpdiggler (Nov 15, 2017)

I grew up in the deserts of phoenix, az. USA and in that time I played with all the native reptiles (king snakes, bull snakes, night snakes, rattler of all kinds and red racers.. The only ones I was bitten by were the red racers (coachwhips). Their bite was not necessarily bad, small teeth and non-venomous. When I was in college I worked at an exotic reptile shop that specialized in getting species not typically seen in collections (non-ovenomous stuff). My job was to make them somewhat manageable. There i was bitten by;
Baby African rock python
Baby Green tree python 
Baby Savu python
Baby Olive python
Baby White lipped python
Adult Mangrove snake (rear fanged but not too bad)
Adult Burmese python
Adult bar-necked scrub python (most memorable bite for sure)

None required medical attention. I knew not to pull away so all that remained were needle marks however the scrub bite left me with some nerve damage in my forearm that took a couple years to fully recover from.
In the end I got all of them where they could be handled with relative ease (with the exception of the African rock python). The scrub python ended up going to a local zoo to be used in educational shows but I was told it got stolen.

Since then I have been tagged by one our our adolescent womas (missed food strike with too short of feeding tongs) and one of our or baby bp's.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 15, 2017)

My sons tiny Coastal bit me two nights ago. Brutal.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 15, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> My sons tiny Coastal bit me two nights ago. Brutal.
> 
> View attachment 321957


That's not a bite. That's a bite, hungry GTP missed the rat and just got me.


----------



## Harry89 (Nov 15, 2017)

I recently found out it's possible to 'wake' a pet snake sleeping in the front yard, resulting in a little tag, nothing hard core. 

Walked away to help a neighbor over the road while little legless was curled up on the outdoor chair, walked back over a time later, and not thinking, tried to pick him up without bumping the chair first, scared the poor little guy half to death. It's hard to imagine sleeping with your eyes open the way he does! Only the second tag, first was food related and very much my fault, both times he freaked and tried to run when I picked him up and he smelt the blood, like he thinks I'm going to knock his block off. Roughies may have the biggest teeth, but they are pretty gentle with them from what I have experienced, that or my baby is just a soft touch. LOL!


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 15, 2017)

Harry89 said:


> I recently found out it's possible to 'wake' a pet snake sleeping in the front yard, resulting in a little tag, nothing hard core.
> 
> Walked away to help a neighbor over the road while little legless was curled up on the outdoor chair, walked back over a time later, and not thinking, tried to pick him up without bumping the chair first, scared the poor little guy half to death. It's hard to imagine sleeping with your eyes open the way he does! Only the second tag, first was food related and very much my fault, both times he freaked and tried to run when I picked him up and he smelt the blood, like he thinks I'm going to knock his block off. Roughies may have the biggest teeth, but they are pretty gentle with them from what I have experienced, that or my baby is just a soft touch. LOL!


You are keen leaving a snake alone outdoors. All it takes is one hungry kookaburra and it will be no more.


----------



## Harry89 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi @Scutellatus 

I see how that sounds, I live in suburbia, its a small front yard and my neighbors were all out, kids etc playing on the street. The birds stay away when we are all there, the kids especially. I can see him at all times, the chair is right up near the house and a vine screen and he curls up near the brick pillar, so he is hard to spot. If there is no one else around, I eyeball the birds to keep them at bay while he is between my feet or under me on the chair. I don't make a habit of him being alone, and it's only been since he had a growth spurt post winter that i let him have a wander on the grass without me hovering over him like a bouncer.

All the neighbors watch him while out like one of their kids, it's nice to have him so accepted in the street.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 15, 2017)

Harry89 said:


> Hi @Scutellatus
> 
> I see how that sounds, I live in suburbia, its a small front yard and my neighbors were all out, kids etc playing on the street. The birds stay away when we are all there, the kids especially. I can see him at all times, the chair is right up near the house and a vine screen and he curls up near the brick pillar, so he is hard to spot. If there is no one else around, I eyeball the birds to keep them at bay while he is between my feet or under me on the chair. I don't make a habit of him being alone, and it's only been since he had a growth spurt post winter that i let him have a wander on the grass without me hovering over him like a bouncer.
> 
> All the neighbors watch him while out like one of their kids, it's nice to have him so accepted in the street.


Each to their own. It only takes the one bird you don't see. Also while he may seem camouflaged to you, to a bird he will stand out as a tasty meal.

I've had a seagull take a very small shark jaw that I had just spent an hour removing. I had finished removing them and cleaning them up when I put them down for a second to wash my hands two metres away. As I turned back around it swooped in, grabbed them and it was off. Needless to say I wasn't very happy.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 16, 2017)

Harry89 said:


> Hi @Scutellatus
> 
> I see how that sounds, I live in suburbia, its a small front yard and my neighbors were all out, kids etc playing on the street. The birds stay away when we are all there, the kids especially. I can see him at all times, the chair is right up near the house and a vine screen and he curls up near the brick pillar, so he is hard to spot. If there is no one else around, I eyeball the birds to keep them at bay while he is between my feet or under me on the chair. I don't make a habit of him being alone, and it's only been since he had a growth spurt post winter that i let him have a wander on the grass without me hovering over him like a bouncer.
> 
> All the neighbors watch him while out like one of their kids, it's nice to have him so accepted in the street.


We were visiting Wilson's Prom recently, eating lunch out the front of the cafe.... a Kookaburra literally swooped me and made off with most of my burger.. which was in my hands and mouth at the time. His wing slapped my face as he did so. The burger exploded and he came back several times trying to steal Smitti's lunch too. They are cunning buggers.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 16, 2017)

"King of the Bush", make that King of the Burger.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 16, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> "King of the Bush", make that King of the Burger.


As annoyed as I was about losing my lunch.. it was kinda awesome.


----------



## MANNING (Nov 16, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> We were visiting Wilson's Prom recently, eating lunch out the front of the cafe.... a Kookaburra literally swooped me and made off with most of my burger.. which was in my hands and mouth at the time. His wing slapped my face as he did so. The burger exploded and he came back several times trying to steal Smitti's lunch too. They are cunning buggers.



Pretty much the same story except switch Wilsons Promontory with Seaworld - Gold Coast, burger with hotdog and kookaburra with a bloody seagull for the price I paid for the hotdog I wasn't at all pleased


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 16, 2017)

MANNING said:


> Pretty much the same story except switch Wilsons Promontory with Seaworld - Gold Coast, burger with hotdog and kookaburra with a bloody seagull for the price I paid for the hotdog I wasn't at all pleased


We just couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Wilfred (Nov 18, 2017)

Fox, dogs, lace monitors, horse, pig,cat, bird, alpaca, blue tongue, shinglebacks, olive python, scrubbie, Stimson, Murray darling, bredli, Darwin’s, jungles, Pygmy pythons, roughies, tree skink, Cunningham skinks, possums, and at last the king brown very lucky it was the jumper that coped it but it was a close call I’ll never forget


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 18, 2017)

I was bitten by my ex wife.. by far the worse of any bites.. [emoji6].. still infected to this day !!

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 18, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> I was bitten by my ex wife.. by far the worse of any bites.. [emoji6].. still infected to this day !!
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


My ex is still trying to bite me and she lives in another state


----------

